# smoked gyros



## shellbellc (Jan 16, 2008)

I was just looking up a recipe for the ground lamb that you use for gyros, found one and once all ingredients are ground, they say to form like a meatloaf and bake in the oven.  When done, slice for layering in the pita...I'm wondering how smoked gyro's would be?  Same recipe, just smoke the lamb meat loaf?  Anyone ever do this?


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 16, 2008)

Oh Shell, you're killin' me.  I'm at work and skipped lunch.  Gyro's are my favorite!  I would think that they would be fabulous with smoked meat.  But since I've only seen them on the grill at high heat on a rotisserie, I'm not sure how it would hold up to low and slow......worth a shot though.  Here's Alton Brown's recipe that I've used.  Very tasty:
http://www.foodnetwork.com/food/reci..._30420,00.html

Let us know.  That's got to be lip smackin' goodness!


----------



## shellbellc (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Josh!  That was very similar to a recipe to one I found, and if it's Alton's recipe then it has to be good!!!  I'm going to have to try this!  Instead of the rotisserie when done though I'll probably just slice and fry! I'm not a huge lamb fan, but I love a chicken gyro!  OH!!  Smoked chicken gyro!


----------



## placebo (Jan 16, 2008)

Well ever since Uncle Sam sent me over to the great ash tray in the middle east I have been hooked on Gyro's also. After living on MRE's and T-rations for months the locals decided to setup a Gyro stand in our AO (Cement City for those that were there). Oh man was I in heaven! It was like eating real food again. First few weeks of business I don't think the waiting line ever went away. Anyhoo many moons later I still crave thos lil buggers but couldn't find a decent one anywhere here in Cali. Until that is I stumbled into this tiny hole-in-the-wall coffee shop that is owned by a Greek fellow who makes perfect authentic Gyro's. Oh man did that make me happy! They love me now because I've put them on the map and now they need more dining area.


----------



## geek with fire (Jan 17, 2008)

That's the problem with getting started on the authentic stuff....nothing else rarely ever comes close!  I've found I'm a sucker for those hole in the wall greek shacks.  It's as close to the real thing as you can get.


----------



## homebrew & bbq (Jan 17, 2008)

I asked the same sort of question a while back.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ighlight=gyros

While I haven't had a chance to do the gyro meat in the smoker yet, we did three versions... lamb, 50/50 ground beef & ground turkey and 50/50 ground pork and ground turkey. We decided that the beef/turkey was a passable substitute for ground lamb and quite a bit cheaper too.

Hope this helps, Shell


----------

